# New Bee to be



## pascopol (Apr 23, 2009)

*New Bee to be Tampa Bay Florida*

Hello, I was thinking about getting bees long time, and now since I am semiretired, perhaps it is a time to go for it.

I live in Pasco County (Tampa Bay) Fl in woods on 1 acre zoned AR1 (agricultural residential).

Think bees will have it good here.

Hey fellow Floridians, are there any beekeeping associations or clubs in West Central Fl?

I would love to get acquainted with local beekeepers.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

pascopol said:


> Hey fellow Floridians, are there any beekeeping associations or clubs in West Central Fl?
> 
> I would love to get acquainted with local beekeepers.


I'm not in Florida, but here's a link to your local clubs:
http://apisenterprises.com/fsba/fsbalocal.htm


----------



## pascopol (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for the link, I found 4 beekeepers within 30 miles from me!


----------



## DebCP (Apr 4, 2009)

*Welcome*

Hi,

Welcome to the group...I saw your post about the Tampa Bay event in May and was able to cut and paste the info for you. Several of our Suncoast Beekeepers Association are members in Tampa as well and believe it's a great group. 

I'm going to see if I can get my daughter to go to the event in May hoping she will get the fever like my hubby and I did after going to the bee college in St. Augustine.

Good luck with your efforts,

DebCP


----------

